# Trip Planning tips needed



## cadavenc (Oct 19, 2021)

I will drive 10 hours to a reputable breeder at Central PA to pick up my new puppy (finally! Yay!!). I got my puppies from local breeder in the past and this is my first time driving long distance for the puppy. 

So questions:
1) anything I need to check with breeder for the puppy
2) anything for the puppy for 10 hours' driving 

By the way, can I bring the puppy to a grooming service since he looks very muddy from pics on the way back?

Thank in advance for sharing your experience!


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Congrats, got any pics of the pup from breeder?

I would not go to a groomer or anywhere dogs frequent until after all three rounds of puppy vaccines.

We picked up our new pup in Michigan and then drove to the gulf coast of Alabama. You'll need to be stopping a lot for potty breaks so that 10 hours will be a lot longer.

While traveling find places to potty break again were lots of other dogs do not, avoid " pet run areas"

Have a collar or harness, leash, water and food bowls, crate and a few puppy chew toys.

Find out what food the breeder is using and start your puppy on that.

Good luck.


----------



## cadavenc (Oct 19, 2021)

here's pic:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

which breeder did you go with?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If your puppy is filthy when you pick him up, that's a problem. no. Do not stop at a groomer's with an unvaccinated puppy. There is nothing about a little dirt that can't wait until you get home. Or request that the breeder give him a bath first.


----------



## cadavenc (Oct 19, 2021)

Jax08 said:


> which breeder did you go with?


It's one of the breeders you recommended before. I will PM you.


----------



## cadavenc (Oct 19, 2021)

drparker151 said:


> Congrats, got any pics of the pup from breeder?
> 
> I would not go to a groomer or anywhere dogs frequent until after all three rounds of puppy vaccines.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips. Those are very help! By the way, what are three rounds of puppy vaccines you mentioned and what're schedules to have those shots? I plan to schedule a vet visit but appreciate your information so I'm better prepared.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You need vaccines at 8, 12, 16 weeks core vaccines. Rabies as required by law. Your breeder will deworm them prior to leaving. Your breeder may give them a vaccine prior to them leaving. I revaccinated anyways. Your breeder will probably also implant a microchip which you will need to register.  Get all the records on the vaccines, dewormer and microchip.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

2 hour driving maximum at a time imo. Don't stop at highway fast food areas as everyone does to let their pets pee etc. Bring water and a bowl, only small amount of food at a time. Hopefully two of you are travelling to get the pup?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'd take piddle pads just in case. I didn't need them but...

All dog potty stops must be away from rest areas AND away from off ramps because people use off ramps as dog toilet stops. 

This "quasi isolation" goes on not just until the third round of shots (esp Parvo) but for a good two weeks after that third round of shots.

On the drive home with one pup, I had two layovers. One at a friend's house for a few days and another at a motel. If your youngster pees in the motel (one spot in the hallway in our case) tell the staff. 

But on the trip - water, food, leashes, containment system, patience, human food, blanket or two. 

Have fun.


----------

